# What type are you and what is your parents type?



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi! my first thread so if there's a thread like this I'd like to apologize in advance roud:

I have 2 questions for you

* 1*- what is you and your patents type

*2*- how do you feel you developed your personality, where you born with it? did it develop through life experiences?



1 I am *ENTP* that has also a developed F, my father is textbook *INTJ* 100% (cancer research scientist)
 and my mother is completely *ISFJ *so I wonder how did I become the polar opposite of my mother...

2 I get the feeling that I was born ENTP but as a child I was subjected to a lot of 
stress so I appeared more INTP and as time goes I'm getting more and more E.
what puzzles me is that I remember myself being EP and I don't know where It came from.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

INTP with ISFJ 2w1 soc\sp mom ( what a surprise:laughing dad ISFJ 6w7 sp\sx ( and stupid)


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

actually my mom is not that bright also... my brother and sisters are all NT's though


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mom is... impossible to type. I would guess that she's an ISFP
My dad is an INTJ


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Me: ENTJ
Mom: ExTJ (not sure if she's S or N...sometimes I flip-flop.)
Dad: ISTP

Basically, there's a lot of T.


----------



## qwerty21 (Sep 23, 2012)

i read on an mbti site once that
1-6 radomly develope domiant fuction + i or e
6-12 p or j
13-20 chooseing - develope 2nd function
and it goes up to around 50ish where your completely developed



anyway my parents are esfj and infp/isfp i'm not that certain about my father
i think that the first function you develope could be due to genetics but past that i think it is just preference of function to use
1-6 i was introverted feeling
6-11 i was i-fp mainly i think cause of my mother was so into being tidy i wanted to have a bit of freedom/mess:kitteh:

12ish was when i started to be more N i think

so i ended up just like my dad, my little sister is the same type as my mum. i think we gain our first function from our parents but from then on i think we just pick our favourite functions


----------



## Dragonstar (Oct 14, 2012)

1- I have NO idea what my type is. Just took another test today, and I got ENTP, whereas before I've tested as INFJ (occasional INTJ) a few times and then started getting a lot of INTPs, so I really have no idea, lol. My mom is INFJ, my brother is ExFP, and my dad is ISTP. 

2- Again, I don't know what I could have been born as, I remember being a sensitive child because I got frustrated easily, was very attached to my mom, often got in trouble but I didn't realize what I did was a bad thing. XD I always tried to do the 'good' thing, but I dunno. lol. Like spit wads. Those were fun. Actually, that was my friend's idea, I just went along. Still fun though.

In all, I was probably a roller-coaster child. Completely calm one moment and in my own world, then would have my moments where I'd suddenly burst out crying and the adults would just be like "what just happened?" and I'd get ashamed and embarrassed and stop crying. Then run off because I was ashamed. So just a big moosh of everything, I think. 
As a child, I was very, very social, but also very innocent, like the last of my friends to grow out of "childhood" (if I ever grew out of childhood, seriously...), but around middle school I started getting more introverted, I was still very spastic around friends and people I was familiar with, and then in high school I completely hid away. I really actually hid myself. With effort. Now I'm in college and I'm starting to try to learn how to understand other people more, and it's a challenge since I've been applying for receptionist jobs for art supplies and need to visually appear friendly. XD

I had a lot of differences to imitate, my dad is very practical, calm and insightful which I think gave me my ability to seriously go 'deep' into something and whenever I see him we have the most awesome imaginative discussions. My mom is very emotional, which I think allowed me to sympathize with people and try to figure out what not to say so as not to hurt feelings, but we all get along very well with relatively few arguments and are a very close-knit family.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'm some form of NT, 9w8 sp/sx. Not quite sure which one anymore, nor do I care at this point. 

Dad: INTP 1w2 so/sp
Mom: ESTJ 3w4 so/sp

My sister is an INFP 4w5 sp/sx I believe. I think my feeling function developed thanks to her mostly. So when my parents are being obnoxiously obnoxious like they usually are, I'd find myself empathizing with her and vouching for her a lot of times.

I think that my relationships with my parents are lacking in depth if anything. Now my mom is trying to get in touch with her own feelings and such, so now she's trying to talk to my sister and I about being "emotionally healthy" individuals. It's just funny watching her learn about feelings and stuff from books like she's studying a new foreign language or something. In general, she's extremely materialistic and pragmatic for my taste, but what can I do about that?

My father on the other hand seems to be deeply lodged within the Fe grip after my parents divorced. But I think whatever Ne and Ti I use is mostly because of my interactions with him. He can make the strangest intuitive leaps make some sense, and his love for genetics and religion are the funniest thing ever. He will always tie something I say back to God and the almighty gene. Sigh. But he can be a bit inflexible at times and he thinks he's right about everything. He also has quite the ego.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow @FacelessBeauty, your situation is a lot like mine; my dad is also an INTP and my mother an ESTJ. I have great conversations with my dad and we think similarly, but there is a definite sort of distance between us. Neither of us are extremely... available? We can talk about much more philosophical things easily, but tend to skirt discussion of real-world things. My mother is quite the opposite, and seems only interested in practical matters, saying I should make friends for the purposes of networking, find a girl with a good financial background, do this and that to secure my position, etc, all things that I simply tune out, because despite how useful her advice is (when filtered), I just don't _care_ about that sort of thing. I feel like if I apply myself and stay on top of things everything will work itself out, leaving me to think about much more interesting, and much less concrete things.

While my relationship with my parents is good, I have never really felt comfortable just going to talk to either of them. As a child this was definitely rooted in fear, and there may be some pieces of that left, but as I've gotten older it's become more because I'm distant from both my parents, whether it be due to mutual problems with really talking about things, or very conflicting perspectives on things that clash too easily. I think my parents have done a great job instilling the value of hard work in me, and they've definitely fostered my ability to really think about things (more analytically and skeptically from my father, and more pragmatically from my mother). My emotional side has as a result suffered a bit, as I come from a household of strong thinkers (my twin brother is an ENTP), and emotionality has been something not much valued, even from my own perspective, because so often feelings would come up in negative outbursts and meltdowns. I could talk at length about how I believe this has influenced the development of my enneatype, as I definitely do have hypotheses regarding that, but I suppose we're more talking about MBTI here. Basically, my strengths were well developed growing up, but my weaknesses are something I've had to sort out myself and figure out on my own terms, which in a way is really the kind of thing my parents brought me up to do anyway.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> Wow @_FacelessBeauty_, your situation is a lot like mine; my dad is also an INTP and my mother an ESTJ. I have great conversations with my dad and we think similarly, but there is a definite sort of distance between us. Neither of us are extremely... available? We can talk about much more philosophical things easily, but tend to skirt discussion of real-world things. My mother is quite the opposite, and seems only interested in practical matters, saying I should make friends for the purposes of networking, find a girl with a good financial background, do this and that to secure my position, etc, all things that I simply tune out, because despite how useful her advice is (when filtered), I just don't _care_ about that sort of thing. I feel like if I apply myself and stay on top of things everything will work itself out, leaving me to think about much more interesting, and much less concrete things.
> 
> While my relationship with my parents is good, I have never really felt comfortable just going to talk to either of them. As a child this was definitely rooted in fear, and there may be some pieces of that left, but as I've gotten older it's become more because I'm distant from both my parents, whether it be due to mutual problems with really talking about things, or very conflicting perspectives on things that clash too easily. I think my parents have done a great job instilling the value of hard work in me, and they've definitely fostered my ability to really think about things (more analytically and skeptically from my father, and more pragmatically from my mother). My emotional side has as a result suffered a bit, as I come from a household of strong thinkers (my twin brother is an ENTP), and emotionality has been something not much valued, even from my own perspective, because so often feelings would come up in negative outbursts and meltdowns. I could talk at length about how I believe this has influenced the development of my enneatype, as I definitely do have hypotheses regarding that, but I suppose we're more talking about MBTI here. Basically, my strengths were well developed growing up, but my weaknesses are something I've had to sort out myself and figure out on my own terms, which in a way is really the kind of thing my parents brought me up to do anyway.


Hah nice. xD

I strangely have a bit in common with each parent. While I love exchanging ideas for the hell of it, or talking about plans and practical matters, it gets rather boring after a while. And I have never had a relationship with my parents where I can tell them absolutely anything. I can only talk to them for so long without them needing to get argumentative and self-righteous. I don't even feel strong emotional attachment to them, and a lot of my own issues are things that I prefer to figure out on my own. They can barely deal with their own so what makes them capable of helping me with mine?


----------



## FryFry (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea. I don't talk to my mom because she wants nothing to do with me, and my dad's dead.


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

Me: ENFP

Mom: INFP
Dad: ESTJ

Sister: ESFJ


----------



## Katriona1992 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mum: ISFJ
Dad: ENTJ
Older sister: ENTJ
Me: ENTP
Little bro: INFP


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

M-ESFJ
D-ISTJ (hoo boy has that been tough)


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Dad's ENTP for sure and mom's an ST of some kind i think. 

My two sisters are nearly identical in personality and if i'd had to hazard a guess i would say they are some kind of STJ but SFJ could be possible. 

My mother's pretty smart but she aint really that quick. We talk a lot about everything when i see them and that's usually when i can see the biggest difference between them. Where i'd not need to even finish my sentence for my father to get what i'm trying to say and the implications of that my mother pretty much needs the whole story to get what i'm trying to say. She also goes in to too much detail when describing her thoughts, she needs a lot of time to come up with her ideas but when she does they're usually quite good. 

Neither of them are very emotional at all, so that's nice. It may sound wierd, but whenever i'd have a problem as a kid or teenager be it emotional or otherwise i wouldn't get sappy commiseration or some F'y bullshit. They'd listen to me, consider my problems and then actually give me advice to act on. I'm not down with emotional crap, so this was absolutely fantastic. I imagine that a feeler would have a very hard time indeed in my family, especially with my sisters who can be quite aggressive, but i just LOVE it.

As a strong T living in a F-absent family is great and as an ENTP to have your father understand and encourage you to be yourself is just... too good to be true. I am truly blessed.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

My father is an INFP and my mother is an ENFP ( at least that's what I think) . I'm INFJ.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

FryFry said:


> I have no idea. I don't talk to my mom because she wants nothing to do with me, and my dad's dead.


 Geez.. I'm so sorry  . R u ok?


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

INTP.


My Dad is probably an ISTJ, and my Mom is probably an ESFJ.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm an INTP and my mom is a ENFP, dad is a ISTJ


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm obviously INTP; my mom is cartainly ENFJ, and my dad (not blood, but raised me since I was 2.5) is most likely ISFP, maybe INFP.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Me: INTJ
Mother: ISXJ (leaning more toward F)
Father: IXTP (leaning more toward N)


----------



## trvlgrl1981 (Mar 24, 2012)

Me - ENTP
Mother - ESFP
Father - INTP
Sister -INFP
Brother- ISTP


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Me - INTP
Father - ISTP
Mother - ISFP


----------



## instantkarma (Nov 20, 2012)

me infj
mom intp
dad intj
sister isfp

I remember my family as being pretty unusual compared to all my friend’s families. My nt parents never understood me and my sister for our feelings. Our partners think we are pretty tough women in a partnership. I think we both learnt not to be so emotional, which does not suit us at all. However my sister with her sensing had the hardest time with all us intuitives around. By the way three of our grandparents where nt and nf and just one grandma was esfp. So I grew up thinking the world was an intuitive place.
:wink:


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Me: intp
Mother: entj
Father: entp/infp (not sure, he told me one of the two)
Bother: esfj


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

My mum's an ISTJ, my brother is an ESFP and my dad is ESTJ. Which is probably why I feel like an outsider. However I get on with my father the most, but even he describes me as cold-hearted. -.-


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm ENTP. Mom is ISFJ. I haven't the slightest clue what my dad is because I think he's pretty stable. He spent 30 years in the army, is very high ranking, really chill guy and I remember him as the fun parent. Very athletic in his youth, popular and I think he's smart but conservative. I kinda wanna say he's an ENTJ.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 21, 2012)

Me: INTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Father: ISTJ

Mom says I'm crap and am a waste of a human life who is pure evil and lacking in morals and will ultimately fail in life and go to hell. Father says I'm probably going to do fine as time progresses.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Gallows said:


> Me: INTJ
> Mother: ISFJ
> Father: ISTJ
> 
> Mom says I'm crap and am a waste of a human life who is pure evil and lacking in morals and will ultimately fail in life and go to hell. Father says I'm probably going to do fine as time progresses.


I was going to post a reply but I see you already did it for me. How considerate.


----------



## GoldenApple (Nov 7, 2012)

*Father:* ISFJ

*Mother:* ENXJ

*Sister:* INFX

*Sister:* ESXJ

Hilarious that I'm the opposite of my old man. Crazy old hack!


----------



## Aon22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Father - ExTJ
Mother - ISFJ
Sister - ISxJ
Brother - ENxP

All personality types are developed. We aren't born with it as we constantly adapt to our surroundings and stop when we're at our most comfortable point.


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

Father is ISTJ, Mother is ISFJ

I'm INTP, sister is ESFJ

I never realized that I was the only NP in the family. We all get along very well though


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm and INTP who was raised by an ENFP single mother with boundary issues.


I don't full understand how I developed INTP yet. I haven't given it too much thought as I've only really begun to learn about personality traits. I was an only child for 10 years, and our life wasn't very stable. Happy, but not consistent. I learned to entertain myself at a young age. I was always curious and had a strong imagination so I could keep myself busy so nothing else going on around me really mattered. Looking back on my childhood, every adult I came in contact with was critical of things I now know to just be introverted behaviors. So until recently, I've always thought I just didn't have it in me to change what I was taught to be wrong. 

I do wonder if I would have been more of an INTJ under different circumstances.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Me: INTP
Mom: ISTP
Dad: ISFP(???)
Twin brother: ... Hard to say. I would guess ISFP or INFP.
Big brother: most likely INTP. I can see inferior Fe in him.

Yup, a family of introverts... 

As for your second question, I don't know whether I was born with it or not. I'm pretty sure I was though, because I could very early tell that my way of thinking and looking at things were very different compared to my ESFP friends.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Mother - Fi > Te > Ni > ?
Father - Si > Te > Fe > ?

Those are my suspicions.


----------



## FierceAfterAll (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm an ENTP. My mother is an ESFJ and my father is an ENFJ. 

I'm not sure exactly how i've turned out this way.. but both of my parents are Fe dominants, and so there was always a lot of that circulating around when I was growing up. I can only assume this played a significant role in the development of my own Fe.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm an INTP. My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ISTJ. 

I think having SJs as parents has helped me develop a perspective for how other people might be feeling or thinking. Especially my mom, with such high Fe. It's also kind of cool now because her Ti has developed a lot since when I was a kid and sometimes we can connect with that. 

I also probably respect authority a lot more than I would if I hadn't had SJs for parents. I still have a hard time respecting and following rules I don't understand. 

It was kind of hard growing up, because my mom and dad were young and they didn't know how to handle their obviously-NT-from-a-young-age daughter. My INTJ grandpa is probably the reason I didn't have a miserable existence growing up.


----------



## Eliyahu (Aug 24, 2011)

me: INTJ
Dad: INFP
Mom: INFJ


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> I'm an INTP. My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ISTJ.
> 
> I think having SJs as parents has helped me develop a perspective for how other people might be feeling or thinking. Especially my mom, with such high Fe. It's also kind of cool now because her Ti has developed a lot since when I was a kid and sometimes we can connect with that.
> 
> ...


Everything but the last paragraph sounds just like my situation. I also think my parents have made me much closer to a J than I normally would be otherwise. I like to plan things ahead of time and I can be a little picky/inflexible because they always had to have things a certain way. I'd say my dad is almost an IxTJ, which helps him understand how I think much more easily. My mom..not so much..but she respects our opinions and usually goes along with it anyway roud:


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

te1389 said:


> Everything but the last paragraph sounds just like my situation. I also think my parents have made me much closer to a J than I normally would be otherwise. I like to plan things ahead of time and I can be a little picky/inflexible because they always had to have things a certain way. I'd say my dad is almost an IxTJ, which helps him understand how I think much more easily. My mom..not so much..but she respects our opinions and usually goes along with it anyway roud:


I'm kind of a blend between the stereotypical late, lazy INTP and the always-punctual SJ. I'm punctual for appointments and stuff, but when I'm meeting with a friend, I don't really care. I'm not really organised at all, but I try to be and again I am a lot more organised than the stereotypical INTP. 

Basically I guess the SJ temperament of my parents has made me more balanced between the extremes of the SJ and NT temperaments.


----------



## 137442 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mums : ESTJ 
Im not sure about my brother though but im gonna guess ISTP 
And well im not quite sure if im a INFJ/INFP But i strongly feel like im probably a INFJ


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I'm an INTJ,

My dad is INFJ

My mom is ISTJ

There are a lot of Js in my family XD


----------



## Nikolas (Nov 9, 2013)

My mother is an ISTJ and my father is an ESTP/ENTP. He's only been typed by one site and me I guess. I think he's definitely an ENTP. We speak the same language. 

I didn't grow up with my father, so I think it's interesting that I wound up being an ENTP and not a J type. My sister is an ENFJ. So I wonder if personality types are a combination of nature and nurture. I definitely go the T from both parents, but why did my sister develop her feels instead.


----------



## Kafeidian (Jul 22, 2014)

Me: INFJ
Dad: INFJ
Mom: ISFJ
Sister: ISFJ
Brother: ISFJ


----------



## Karpo (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know what my dad is, but my mother and brother are ENFP.


----------



## rblake (Aug 7, 2014)

Dad: ISTP
Mom:ESFP
Me: INTP


----------



## MarieBenash (Sep 10, 2014)

Me: Enfp
Dad: Estp
Mom: Esfj


----------



## Alayna West (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm an xNTJ. My mom's an ESTJ and my dad's an ESFJ so you can all probably guess how that turned out haha. My relationship with them has gotten better since I moved out for college but there is still that lack of understanding that makes it hard for me to be with them for any extended periods of time.


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

I am an INTP. My father is an ISTP. My mother is an ENFP.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Me: ENTP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ENFP

I suffer people! I fight so much with my dad but I feel we're the same and we are getting along we go way too far in ideas and plans, I always spent more time with my mom, but I feel like she is way too different from me, the J's really grinds my gears, always sucking our plans back to earth!


----------



## Goliath (Aug 28, 2014)

I am an INTJ. My mother is an ISFJ, my father is an ENTP, and for what it is worth, my brother is an ENFP.


----------



## ChristynJ (Mar 27, 2014)

Me: INTP
Mom: INFJ
Dad: ENTP
Brother: ENFJ


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought I posted in a thread like this recently.

*EN*F*J* (mom) + IS*TJ *(dad) 

= *ENTJ* (me)

and INFP (bro)


----------



## ChristynJ (Mar 27, 2014)

Mair said:


> I am INTP just like my father.
> My mother is ENTJ and my brother is most likely ENTP.


That must be nice.


----------



## DimentionL (Jun 23, 2012)

INTJ with ISFJ mom and ESFJ dad. Oscillates between being tolerable and incredibly annoying (me and my Dad do not get on well when things are not good). I suspect things will get better once I've moved on to bigger things. Otherwise, I'm an NT in a family of almost entirely sensors, and mostly SJs if that, so I can't say I have much in common with 90% of my family, most of whom don't even live here. The only person remotely like me is my ISTJ uncle, but he is far more reliant on routine and concrete than I am.


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

<--- ENTJ
ENFJ identical twin brother
ESTJ Mother
INTJ fozza


----------



## milkshake (Oct 9, 2014)

me:INTP

mom: ESFP
dad: ENTP


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

me: ENTJ or ESFP

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ENFJ
Brother: ESFJ


----------



## 12fingers (Oct 15, 2014)

Mom - INFJ, Dad - ENTP

Me - INTJ, as far as i know. I believe i've always been this way, can't think of any huge changes in my personality or anything... Sometimes i think that my F is well developed because of my mother's nurturing behaviour growing up, but other times I think that's a stretch. On the other end, my parents have been pretty emotionally manipulative. Really withdrawn as a child, and even now, which is believe is due to their influence.


----------



## Nazzy (Oct 22, 2015)

I gave the test to my parents and it appears I am very close type to my mum (almost identical), but took after my dad a bit too. Do you think we can develop a totally different personality than our parents? Or are we always some kind of a mix of who they are/were to us?


----------

